# in laws



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

i have a question my husband talked to his folks everyday dont have a problem with that but if you tell everything that goes on inyour household from cars breaking down, buying new appliance and maybe i be in wreck but they never call to see if im ok but they will call him and etc do any one have any suggestions cause im a private person and i dont tell everyone or everybody my business.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So how does it affect you if he tells them one of your cars is broken?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MysticSoul (Mar 3, 2014)

Is your concern over your in-laws knowing SO much about your life, or that they didn't call you directly to see if you were ok after you were in a wreck?


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

i been marry to my husband for 6 years i need some advice on this he talk to his parents every single day/night. he tell everything from a-z i understand that is his parents but i have a problem why tell everything im a person that i dont tell anything about my business whether it personal or not. i dont feel that they need to know everything.so i feel like im another not sure what the word to use maybe outsider here is example i was involved in accident do you think that they put up the phone and call to see how i was doing, i dont care if they talk to him everyday just out of respect call. but if my husband mia or something they will call i dont have no problem with them but i dont think that is right i feel if you want to know how im doing pick up the phone and call me and ask me any advice please help


----------



## NWCooper (Feb 19, 2013)

Have you told him how you feel about this and what did he say.

Also, punctuation is your friend.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Sometimes it's a 'family cultural' thing. Some families are all up in each other's business even when the adult children leave home and get married. Some families butt out of their adult children's life.

My husbands family know everything that's happening in his sister and her children's lives down to when someone burps or farts and vice versa. I'm not comfortable with that dynamic and quite frankly it's unhealthy.
My husband and I keep ourselves private from them.


It sounds like your husband is a willing participant though. If it bothers you, you should talk to your husband about the level of sharing going on between his family and himself and how uncomfortable it's making you feel.


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

yes i have and all he said those are his parents so i really feel like a outsider i dont even call over there like i used to cause if i say anything they will come back and tell him


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

he tell that to i dont like folks up in my business knowing everything from a-z but if i tell it they will definite come back and tell him everything that i said he will quote this those are my parents im losing a whole battle hear


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

more liking they knowing everything bout my business whether its personal or not


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

i believe since he a only child hes a mommy boy he


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

i believe that is true 


FizzBomb said:


> Sometimes it's a 'family cultural' thing. Some families are all up in each other's business even when the adult children leave home and get married. Some families butt out of their adult children's life.
> 
> My husbands family know everything that's happening in his sister and her children's lives down to when someone burps or farts and vice versa. I'm not comfortable with that dynamic and quite frankly it's unhealthy.
> My husband and I keep ourselves private from them.
> ...


----------



## L%Madi (Apr 19, 2014)

rcgray60 said:


> i have a question my husband talked to his folks everyday dont have a problem with that but if you tell everything that goes on inyour household from cars breaking down, buying new appliance and maybe i be in wreck but they never call to see if im ok but they will call him and etc do any one have any suggestions cause im a private person and i dont tell everyone or everybody my business.


tell him how u feel


----------

